# dogtra collars



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm in the market for a new e collar,I'm leaning towards dogtra. I've always had tritronics,have a 200lr and a flyway(which is broken right now. I just recently bought some dogtra yapper stoppers bark collars and am impressed with the ruggedness,heavy straps,and seems real solid. Does anyone have any reports on the e collars,good bad indifferent., I'm just not that impressed with tritronics lately. Thanks Jim


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a dogtra 2000nc and like it alot. Digital signal very adjustable settings. Waterproof transmitter very important to me for duck hunting.

keep swinging


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

I've had my 2000NCP for 3 or 4 years now and I LOVE it. I really like the page option especially for hunting, you can get the dogs attention with out burning it. The only problem I have had with it was last winter I left it in the barn all winter and the battery went dead. I sent it in to the factory and it looked and worked like new when I got it back. There was no charge for the work and the turn around time was one week.
I would most defiantly buy one again.

Lee


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Jim Person said:


> I'm in the market for a new e collar,I'm leaning towards dogtra. I've always had tritronics,have a 200lr and a flyway(which is broken right now. I just recently bought some dogtra yapper stoppers bark collars and am impressed with the ruggedness,heavy straps,and seems real solid. Does anyone have any reports on the e collars,good bad indifferent., I'm just not that impressed with tritronics lately. Thanks Jim



Dogtras are nice collars. The rheostat dial takes some getting used to, especially for people who are really into "what number" they're working their dogs on. Also, the stim doesn't feel as "smooth" as TT's (not stronger, just sharper, hard to describe) so your dog may act startled or confused at the different feel at first. Spend the money for the top end collars.

I have one bitch that is normally very responsive and works at pretty low levels most of the time. She is tough minded though, and once she really makes up her mind to do her own thing, can take the collar almost to the top. On a Dogtra, you have to turn the dial quite a bit to adjust for that. For a dog like her, it's nice to have a button that gives a good jump up in intensity.

Eleanor Herrick


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 4 year old 2000NC and a year old 1200NC. I use the 1200 more because I like the small transmitter and the fact that it fits on a lanyard and due to its small size is easier to hide from my one dog that is very transmitter wise.

From everyone I know that's used both the Dogtra is a little hotter than the TT so it's wise to figure out the levels that work on your dog and if you've used TT you may need to use lower levels with the Dogtra. My 2000 holds a charge a long time, I only need to charge it every 2 or 3 months. THe 1200 needs to be charged every 7 -10 days with regular use. Another thing I've learned about them (this is probably true for any collar) is that extreme heat or cold shortens the charge life so it's best not to leave them in the car or barn.

Their customer service is excellent, they go above and beyond. I had to send my 2000 in once and their turn around time is fast. For my 1200, my Thug Chessy pup got ahold of the lanyard to the transmitter when it was on top of her crate and pulled it inside and gnawed it up--she ate the antenna and continuous button off and crunched up the casing pretty good. I called Dogtra about getting it fixed and since it was still under warranty they fixed it at no charge! Now that's what I call good customer service; I'm sure their warranty was not designed to cover a teething 10 month Chessy.

It's a very durable product too. Shortly after I got the 2000 I dropped the transmitter in my pond. By the time I went up and got a net and fished it out it had probably been under water 45 minutes. Dried it off and it never missed a beat. (Can you tell I'm sort of hard on my equipment  ) I give Dogtra a big thumbs up.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

My only Beef with a Dogtra is the Rheostatt. I was Collar fetching my Dog with my buddies 2000NCP I had to go bnack to the ear Pinch and had a bumper in my Hand. After wrestling eith her some ( NO TABLE) It got bumped from a 10 to a 30. I didn't check it and :shock: She about jumped out of her skin! Needless to say i had to go back a few steps in FF to undo What I did :x 
I have NEVER had that Problem with my TT Pro 100 XL. I have a friend wh has the TT Sport ?? I am leaning towartds the new G2 Sport 80 M. Myself.


----------

